# Where did firefox put my downloads?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok, I give up, where does firefox put the downloads, where are they located in the file directory? Every time I download something I see the little box come up with all the downloads, but I don't want them all going to one location and I can't find them in the directory structure.

I'm used to explorer which asks me where I want the item downloaded to each time, which is a good thing because I don't download everything to one location. Just depends on what the download is and what program I'll be using with it etc.

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

They are usually placed on the desktop for your easy access. Didn't you confirm the location for them when they asked to be started?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe they're in *c:/downloads* or *c:/my downloads*? I've had programs try to make those directories and put stuff there. I like downloading stuff to my desktop, though, and then move them where I want them.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Hmm, well I did find two of them (word documents) under desktop, but nothing under downloads.

Firefox doesn't ask me to confirm, it just starts downloading them. A small screen pops up that shows the progress of the download and it lists all the other downloads I've done, but I can't figure out where it puts the files. Some of them were pictures and video and I don't see those under mypictures or the like.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Go to Tool - Options, and look under the first Icon at the top that says MAIN. In the middle of the window will be the Downloads section that determines where they go.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I changed it so it is supposed to ask me where I want the files downloaded to, but it still doesn't seem to do that.

After some testing I've found that documents are being downloaded to desktop, but I can't find where the pictures and videos are being downloaded to. The download popup comes up and shows that the file is being downloaded but to were?? I downloaded a family picture from a friends blog and right after the download is done the picture is displayed, but if I want to revisit that picture at a later date I can't find where it is on my hard drive

Bonus question: It seems that about every 5 days all my forum passwords are taken out of memory and I have to re-sign on when I next visit the particular forum. Is there a setting somewhere that says to delete this info after a certain amount of time?

Thanks


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

tool-> options->main will give you the path. default is desktop or c:\download.


----------

